# breeding cats or getting from rescue centres



## jennylee27 (Apr 8, 2012)

hi, i find that when peoople are selling cats and kittens they often are breeding them and the pets are most likely to be brought into a horrible life really people sshould be getting them from rescue centres which will cut down the amount of pets who are abused and have horrible lifes:cursing:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i think thats a huge over-generalisation.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

When I was looking for a cat, I tried both the RSPCA and Cats Protection. I am out at work all day and wanted an indoor cat, neither of them would rehome a healthy cat under those circumstances.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I breed cats, and they are most definitely brought into a horrible life. Just ask anyone that's visited my house. The conditions they're kept in are shocking. They only have 4 litter trays and three scratching posts (one of them a Tigga Towers with two poles and three cushy beds). They only have 2 toy boxes between the two cats, and only have about half a toy box full of regularly rotated toys out on my living room floor at any one time. They're only fed on high meat content food, and they only get love and attention and playtime whenever they ask for it or cross my path or whenever I walk past them or am just in their general vecinity. My kittens are raised in a manner that allows me to be with them at every waking moment that I'm in my house. They're handled intensively, and kept in the most appalling conditions on vetbed in a Snowsilk kittening pen.

Just ask anyone that's been to my house. They'll vouch that I'm telling the truth. So yeah, I can see your point that most cats that are bred are brought into a horrible life. After all, I'm a living example! Cat breeders are horrible people that don't care about our cats and we should all be shot for causing them such distress!

*sorry, couldn't resist even if I do think it's probably a troll post*


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jennylee27 said:


> hi, i find that when peoople are selling cats and kittens they often are breeding them and the pets are most likely to be brought into a horrible life really people sshould be getting them from rescue centres which will cut down the amount of pets who are abused and have horrible lifes:cursing:


OMG i can't believe that you think every breeder treats their animals in such a bad way

We breed cats and i am happy to say that our cats are kept in the best possible way ever.

For the ones that live out doors they all live together NOT in pens. They have the largest area possible with all sorts of climbing frames, sand pits toys etc both in doors and out. They have heating access to the best food on the market 24/7 and are given more love and attention than some children i know.

Our kittens are born in my mums bedroom and are there up until they can roam on their own where they then have access to the house wher they live a very normal family life until such times that they leave to go to their new homes.

I might add that our new owners are vetted to within an inch of their lifes and our kittens DO NOT ADD TO THE EVRY GROWING POPULATION OF OOPS LITTERS as we NEUTER our kittens prior to them leaving us.

So i really think you should take a step back before you judge people that you do not know.

Until you actually visit every breeder in th country you have no right to judge us all

Yes some are not good but i think you might find a lot are. YOu can not tar us all with the same brush

I might add our cats are kept in better conditions than some i have seen in rescues


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

jennylee27 said:


> hi, i find that when peoople are selling cats and kittens they often are breeding them and the pets are most likely to be brought into a horrible life really people sshould be getting them from rescue centres which will cut down the amount of pets who are abused and have horrible lifes:cursing:


I think you are meaning the Back street breeders and not the registered ones? if that is what you mean then yes I agree with you a 100% kittens from back street breeders are often sold on to young and are often sick and not having any vaccinations

A good breeder will make sure their cats don't leave until they are at least 12 weeks of age and your kitten should have been fully vaccinated,flea and wormed and have no health problems some are micro chipped as well.

If you see a pedigree kitten for sale at less then 12 weeks of age with no vaccinations stay well clear because chances are that kitten is from a back street breeder and definitely do not buy one of these kittens because you feel sorry for it because by doing so you will be lining their pockets and you will just make them breed more


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

jennylee27 said:


> hi, i find that when peoople are selling cats and kittens they *often *are breeding them and the pets are *most likely *to be brought into a horrible life really people sshould be getting them from rescue centres which will cut down the amount of pets who are abused and have horrible lifes:cursing:


 To be fair, I don't think she was saying ALL breeders. I think she is referring to the backyard breeder/accidental breeder, who is, let's face it, in the majority when it comes to cat "selling".


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I rescued a pregnant cat, she had kittens 4 weeks ago and I've spent the past week checking out peoples homes, making sure they have the BEST possible lives. They wont even be ready to go for at LEAST another 6 weeks. But the new owners will be visiting weekly and making sure that they bond with their chosen kitten. 

I don't know if you are generalising too much or if you genuinely believe that people who have moggies just don't give a monkeys who their kittens go to?

Please think before you type- don't group all cat lovers/ owners/ breeders/ rescuers into one neglectful group.


----------

